# Bunheads - Season One Thread



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Thought I'd start a season thread as I'm not sure the level of interest here.

Thoroughly enjoyed the pilot, quite the twist at the end. The Gilmore Girls style sheet was a little overplayed, but the banter and dialogue were suitably witty. 

Best laugh was the Michelle line, 'I live next to a hooker.' after Hubbel described his house.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

It seems like a lazy remake of something I've seen before.

Sutton Foster comes across as a knockoff Lauren Graham. She plays the role just fine, but her character is so similar to GG's Lorelai that it comes across as an SNL skit. Then there's Kelly Bishop who, once again, plays the sharp-tongued, dramatic, uptight mom.

This show is as similar to Gilmore Girls as L&O:SVU is to the original Law and Order.

And the setup is silly. Stalker meets girl, convinces her to marry him, then bangs her at the wedding reception after saying a couple nice things? Really?



Glaring defects aside, I think I like it anyway.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Jesda said:


> This show is as similar to Gilmore Girls as L&O:SVU is to the original Law and Order.


It was a bit distracting when at the first commercial break the guitars and voices kicked in, exactly like Gilmore Girls. But at least it's an artist ripping herself off and not someone else.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't watch this, but what is a "bunhead"?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I really, really liked it - silly plot aside. 

I think that ASP excels at telling stories about mothers and daughters. And this will essentially be a show about a mother and daughter relationship, albeit unconventional. 

I'm looking forward to next week!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I didn't watch this, but what is a "bunhead"?


Ballet dancer.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I think it will need a couple of episodes to see how the whole series will be. This was very much a 'set it up' pilot, getting Michelle to Paradise and surrounded by Fanny and the kids. Plus quirky townspeople of course. Now what will the weekly show be like?

I'm guessing since it is ABC Family they will do a lot of teen stories, which I'm fine with. ASP certainly can do that very well. 

I'm not sure which girl it was (Clara?), but the teen with the boob obsession very much reminded me of a young Megan Hilty from Smash.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

If this was Jesse Stone's Paradise...


Spoiler



they'd eventually find out that Truly ran Hubbell over on purpose, Michelle would have an affair with Jesse, and she'd do all the talking. Not most of it. ALL of it..


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have never seen a single episode of Gillmore Girls so any references to that did not bother me. I found myself laughing and liking the characters. I was a bit miffed not to see the main character fall in love with Hubble.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ow! Did not like the ending twist. Should have figured it out though from imdb.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I can see it all. She will end up teaching in the dance studio and it will be adventures with weird people in that little town.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Jesda said:


> It seems like a lazy remake of something I've seen before.
> 
> Sutton Foster comes across as a knockoff Lauren Graham. She plays the role just fine, but her character is so similar to GG's Lorelai that it comes across as an SNL skit. Then there's Kelly Bishop who, once again, plays the sharp-tongued, dramatic, uptight mom.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything. And Sasha looks like Rory - tall, slender build, same face. 10 seconds into the first promo I saw I immediately thought Gilmore Girls before I knew who was involved. First episode wasn't bad and I love Kelly Bishop. I don't know how long I'll keep watching it, but for now I'm giving it a chance.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I was very surprised that I enjoyed the pilot episode as much as I did. I did add a Season Pass for it, at least for now.

I was disappointed with the twist at the end. I really liked Hubbell.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Didn't make it through 15 minutes. It was so bland. If Ferris Bueller knew this was what was going to happen to Cameron, he may have let him drown


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Didn't make it through 15 minutes. It was so bland. If Ferris Bueller knew this was what was going to happen to Cameron, he may have let him drown


I found the first half to be laborious to watch (almost gave up) while the second half was pretty decent. I would give the pilot another chance.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jesda said:


> I found the first half to be laborious to watch (almost gave up) while the second half was pretty decent. I would give the pilot another chance.


Sorry, not gonna do it. I can't make it through what I was watching. For those of you who like it, enjoy.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Jesda said:


> I found the first half to be laborious to watch (almost gave up) while the second half was pretty decent. I would give the pilot another chance.


Which is good for the future of the show, as I imagine week to week it will be very much 'fish out of water' stories.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Marc said:


> I was very surprised that I enjoyed the pilot episode as much as I did. I did add a Season Pass for it, at least for now.
> 
> I was disappointed with the twist at the end. I really liked Hubbell.


Yeah I didn't like the twist at the end either. At this point what is holding her to this town?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mwhip said:


> Yeah I didn't like the twist at the end either. At this point what is holding her to this town?


On the other hand, if not for that then what's holding her to the town is in effect having gotten drunk with her stalker. That was NEVER going to end well. Now she's a fish who's gotten tired of water, with the chance to make something of her life for the first time.

The show made some bold (and I suspect maybe not very good) choices in structuring the pilot. A major part of the premise of the show only comes into play in the final seconds, and the entire first half is really just background info. I can see where people might bail on it (like Tony) without having had a chance to see what it's all about. And even after the entire first episode we've only caught glimpses of that.

It will be interesting to see how it goes once the show really gets started next week.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> On the other hand, if not for that then what's holding her to the town is in effect having gotten drunk with her stalker. That was NEVER going to end well. Now she's a fish who's gotten tired of water, with the chance to make something of her life for the first time.
> 
> The show made some bold (and I suspect maybe not very good) choices in structuring the pilot. A major part of the premise of the show only comes into play in the final seconds, and the entire first half is really just background info. I can see where people might bail on it (like Tony) without having had a chance to see what it's all about. And even after the entire first episode we've only caught glimpses of that.
> 
> *It will be interesting to see how it goes once the show really gets started next week*.


Definitely this. Need to see where the next couple of eps go.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

mwhip said:


> Yeah I didn't like the twist at the end either. At this point what is holding her to this town?


I guess she was starting to bond with the students and the mother-in-law. Plus now she probably owns that house.

I was kind of looking forward to a series with Alan Ruck. Stupid twist.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> I guess she was starting to bond with the students and the mother-in-law. Plus now she probably owns that house.
> 
> I was kind of looking forward to a series with Alan Ruck. Stupid twist.


Yeah I should have put two and two together when they listed him in the credits as "special guest star"


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I didn't notice that. They are really telescoping that she will be working in the studio. Her correcting the form on one of the students was the tell.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Sutton Foster was OK maybe she will grow on me.
Saw a couple GG alumns in the pilot.
Kelly Bishop is still a fun actress to watch.
The girls were really good and that dynamic will be fun.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I had to laugh at Gypsy from GG to be one of the shop girls. She reminded me of a bit character from Dirty Dancing with the big hair and all the makeup.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I thought it was odd that they picked a lead actress who looked and sounded like Lauren Graham. I wouldn't be surprised if Lauren Graham appeared on the show later on.

Like David E Kelley, Amy Sherman seems to like working with the same people.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Lauren Graham is a goddess!!!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I saw no resemblance between this girl and LG. She's not nearly as pretty.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

LG won't be on. She has a job.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

justen_m said:


> Lauren Graham is a goddess!!!


Amen to that!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Jesda said:


> *I thought it was odd that they picked a lead actress who looked and sounded like Lauren Graham*. I wouldn't be surprised if Lauren Graham appeared on the show later on.
> 
> Like David E Kelley, Amy Sherman seems to like working with the same people.


I don't think the actress sounds like Lauren Graham, but I do think that the writer has a definite style/cadence about her dialogue, and therefore the words sound Lorelai-esque, even though the actresses aren't very much alike.

And I think Sutton Foster is attractive, but in the way where at certain angles she is very pretty, but certain angles not so much.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

And Sutton Foster is no Lauren Graham


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. Saw that twist coming at the end of episode 2. Just when things start looking up between mom and daughter in law....


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm recalling how AS-P shows are formatted.

Lots of things going on in response to the previous episode then the big cliffhanger at the end that compels you to watch the next one.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Yep. Saw that twist coming at the end of episode 2. Just when things start looking up between mom and daughter in law....


Yeah me too but of course in the real world this would be solved easily. Hey look there is already a lawyer standing here let me just sign everything back to you. But that is too easy for TV


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Well, that was about 30-40 minutes of not so great followed by a much better ending. I think the first part was just tonally off, most likely from trying to deal with a characters death when we don't even know these other folks yet.

Once Michelle walked the dog it started to go uphill (though there was still that terrible crying display by the girls), and the memorial service was well done.

It felt like this was more of a part 2 to the pilot, but it just didn't work.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Anyone see the controversy between ASP and Shondra Rhimes? After seeing episode two I am kind of on board with Shondra. Really? They can't find one person of color in that whole town? I think GG was a lot like this in that I cannot remember seeing one person of color on the show. Yeah ASP you need some diversity.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I seriously dislike this show's name. Surely ASP could have come up with a better one.


----------



## flikhem (Sep 6, 2007)

mwhip said:


> I think GG was a lot like this in that I cannot remember seeing one person of color on the show. Yeah ASP you need some diversity.


How about Michel and Miss Patty? Lane and Mrs. Kim? Gypsy (who's also on BH)?

I sooo wanted the bartender to say, "No cell phones" and point LorelaiLite and her Corgi to the door.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Anyone see the controversy between ASP and Shondra Rhimes? After seeing episode two I am kind of on board with Shondra. Really? They can't find one person of color in that whole town? I think GG was a lot like this in that I cannot remember seeing one person of color on the show. Yeah ASP you need some diversity.


ASP's shows seem to take place in small, tight communities. Minority populations tend to be much larger in urban areas.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

flikhem said:


> I sooo wanted the bartender to say, "No cell phones" and point LorelaiLite and her Corgi to the door.


I rolled my eyes and thought the show was going to be centered on Sutton Foster and that surfer guy getting together like Luke and Lorelai.

Then his wife appeared, so that's a bit of relief.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Jesda said:


> I rolled my eyes and thought the show was going to be centered on Sutton Foster and that surfer guy getting together like Luke and Lorelai.
> 
> Then his wife appeared, so that's a bit of relief.


I appreciate that we are two shows in and there is no noticeable 'true love' for Sutton Foster.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

While I assume that it's a fictional town, the actual town of Paradise, CA has very few minorities.


> The 2010 United States Census[3] reported that Paradise had a population of 26,218. The population density was 1,430.9 people per square mile (552.5/km²). The racial makeup of Paradise was 24,129 (92.0%) White, 112 (0.4%) African American, 301 (1.1%) Native American, 330 (1.3%) Asian, 24 (0.1%) Pacific Islander, 416 (1.6%) from other races, and 906 (3.5%) from two or more races. Hispanic or Latino of any race were 1,836 persons (7.0%).


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can't believe that there's a thread here for Bunheads, but nobody at this Forum watches Pretty Little Liars. It's 1000 times better. I'm forced to go to TWoP.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> I can't believe that there's a thread here for Bunheads, but nobody at this Forum watches Pretty Little Liars. It's 1000 times better. I'm forced to go to TWoP.


Never heard of it. Is that another AS-P show?


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I can't believe that there's a thread here for Bunheads, but nobody at this Forum watches Pretty Little Liars. It's 1000 times better. I'm forced to go to TWoP.


There may have been a thread way back when the show started. What, is that like 2 or 3 years ago? Search found it.

Pretty Little Liars

As for your question, I watched the first episode and didn't really care for it. Bunheads is written/created by a woman who created Gilmore Girls which was a fantastic show which many of us loved.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> I can't believe that there's a thread here for Bunheads, but nobody at this Forum watches Pretty Little Liars. It's 1000 times better. I'm forced to go to TWoP.


Well, maybe there are people watching it and they just need you to start a thread.  I watch a number of shows for which there are no threads here, but if someone started one I'd probably participate. (Unfortunately Pretty Little Liars isn't one of them, sorry.) Why not give it a try?

As for Bunheads, I liked the pilot a lot more than I expected (never watched Gilmore Girls, so I had no particular expectations). But the second episode was soooooo slooooooooow and booooooring. It did pick up at the end, and I liked the memorial service, but that was about it. And the "twist" at the end? Meh. _Obviously_ she owns the house, or else there is no series. Really hope the pace picks up -- if there are more episodes like this one, I'll probably give up.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't know about the Gilmore Girls connection until I came here, but so far I think it's not even close. But I'll give it a little more time. 

Pretty Little Liars is on the same station along with a bunch of other shows that I'm way too old for.  Not really the kind of stuff that's big on this forum, but I think it's really good. You'd have to start at season 1, though.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

*I* like Sutton Foster just fine. She doesn't have Lauren Graham's supreme comedic chops, but then no one else does, either. And unlike Lauren, Sutton can dance and sing. She's an accomplished Broadway star, after all. And in shows that had plenty of snappy patter.

Given that Kelly Bishop made her bones on Broadway, as well -- she won a Tony for A Chorus Line in 1976 -- I wouldn't be entirely surprised if there was, someday, "Bunheads: The Broadway Musical." Or a live-performance episode of the TV show.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Sutton Foster is THEE darling of Broadway and she has been for several years now. 
In fact, I would dare say she is one of the very few star power leading ladies in New York right now.

I just got around to watching both episodes and was kind of shocked how good this is.

The dialogue is fast paced and witty and comes at you like a roller coaster so much that I have had to turn on the closed captioning to keep up with it.

The characters are quirky and they keep throwing in things that have me going WTF? with a smile on my face.

The title "Bunheads" threw me off and then the fact it is on ABC Family threw me off even more.

Personally. 
I think this show is most excellent.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Well, we've been introduced to Michelle's next love interest. Smart, funny, sophisticated, and super-rich. Ho-hum.

Seven acres of prime California coastland, a restored Mustang convertible, a house, a guesthouse, AND a dance studio. And an obsessive husband who's now conveniently dead. Did Michelle luck out or what?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

She's worried about how to fix all these things that the realtor sucked her in on, but she probably ought to check the bank accounts and find out how much she actually has.

Honestly, after that situation, I'm surprised that she is staying there. I guess she has decided that she didn't have anything to go back to, and is gravitating towards the girls, whether she knows it or not. They inspire her more than anything else. I'm sure she had a lonely existence, so even with the crabby mother-in-law, she keeps trying to bond with her. 

I dislike that they essentially made the mother-in-law almost the same character as Emily Gilmore in Gilmore Girls. She isn't quite as judgemental or snobbish, but too similar.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I got tired really quick of the mother-in-law acting like she couldn't use anything in the house even while the girl was being super nice to her. I wouldn't blame her for calling a real estate agent right there. She didn't go after him for his money, and she didn't kill him, but hey, she lucked out, so why not take advantage....wouldn't make a very good show, tho.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I like Fanny, and I really don't see her that similar to Emily Gilmore. That quiet moment at the end waiting for the wine was perfect.

The 'private road' bit ran too long, but I enjoyed the girls more this week.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

stellie93 said:


> I got tired really quick of the mother-in-law acting like she couldn't use anything in the house even while the girl was being super nice to her. I wouldn't blame her for calling a real estate agent right there. She didn't go after him for his money, and she didn't kill him, but hey, she lucked out, so why not take advantage....wouldn't make a very good show, tho.


It wasn't about her having the house it was about her son the minute he got married signing over everything.

Still think the girls are the most interesting storyline and the breakouts so far of this show.


----------



## Lillian Nyx (Jun 26, 2012)

I agree. Fanny felt betrayed by her son. 
Loved the corgi - I had one like that, until she passed away. 
So far the show has been pretty good, though sometimes it feels a little too much like GG. I loved GG, and that's the main reason I even started watching this show, but I'd like to keep BH different enough to keep things interesting.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I am appreciating Sutton Foster's ability to give straight man, incredulous reactions to the ridiculous things people are saying. That has really been a highlight for me. She had one quick word during Fanny's house rant near the beginning of the episode that was pitch perfect and very funny.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

alpacaboy said:


> Ow! Did not like the ending twist. Should have figured it out though from imdb.


This. Enjoyed the episode very much, but I will not watch another episode of Bunheads.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Yeah I didn't like the twist at the end either. At this point what is holding her to this town?


I'm assuming that she now "owns" this fantastic house that is infested with a crazy MIL who is miffed that a stranger now owns her home.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> This. Enjoyed the episode very much, but I will not watch another episode of Bunheads.


Why's that? What was the twist? I just finished the ep, but I feel like I missed something.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

No love for episode 4? Well it keeps getting better and I thought this one had the best dialogue. At the end I did confirm that because it was written by Daniel Palladino and not ASP and I think Daniel is a better writer than ASP.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Polcamilla said:


> This. Enjoyed the episode very much, but I will not watch another episode of Bunheads.


this is still killing me.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I liked this week's. I really like Boo and how well she handled the Joffrey audition.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Robin said:


> this is still killing me.


I guess she really was done won't even read the thread. Might have to PM her for answer.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I actually thought Episode 4 went too heavy on the witty dialogue and silly hi-jinks. But it's nice to see Michelle has the same type of nightmares I do -- the ones that provoke anxiety and disappointment.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I actually thought Episode 4 went too heavy on the witty dialogue and silly hi-jinks. But it's nice to see Michelle has the same type of nightmares I do -- the ones that provoke anxiety and disappointment.


Did you approve of what she sleeps in?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I guess it was time to show she could sing and dance....And they don't have $2K for repairs? I find it hard to believe.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I guess it was time to show she could sing and dance....And they don't have $2K for repairs? I find it hard to believe.


Yeah that is a stretch because Hubble was going to Vegas a lot to woo her. Didn't he have life insurance? What about all her tchotchke in the house? Sell some of that crap.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

For most of the ep, I assumed she was going to sell all the excess furniture to pay for the floors. That would have been predictable, but nevertheless a better storyline than the weirdly cheerful almost-prostitution thing. As it was the whole too-much-furniture subplot was pointless. 

On the fence about the show. May cancel SP.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

yep,I was thinking garage sale. Antiquers show up and the clock is a Big Deal, or some such.

It's not great, but there's nothing else on. Last night I found myself watching Beverly hills nannies.


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm still watching and mostly enjoying it. My biggest complaint is that it really does feel like Gilmore Girls yet so far a lot of the actors aren't quite hitting the pace of the dialogue right. It sometimes feels off even given good lines.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I was really noticing that in the last episode. I could easily see Lauren Graham saying the same lines, but better.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Robin said:


> this is still killing me.


I think the poster was referring to a comment on the first episode and the "twist" was the husband getting killed. i think.

I thought the 4th episode kinda lost some steam of the first three. Didn't help much having that 4th of July break. The tension between mother-in-law and new bride seems a little forced and getting old. She just arranged that whole dance memorial and Mom is still acting irrationally.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

Robin said:


> this is still killing me.


Just caught up with this thread from a couple of weeks ago. It's obvious to me that she had just seen the 1st episode and the twist was the guy dying. She wasn't referring to the latest episode at the time she posted.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

Robin said:


> I was really noticing that in the last episode. I could easily see Lauren Graham saying the same lines, but better.


+1. I subconsciously replace her with Loreli, especially in the scenes with the MIL.

As for last night's episode, the MIL really must be a dolt if she was mooching off of her son, and not collecting money from her students. What a good little boy! But as someone pointed out in a previous thread, why would Hubble not have had life insurance on himself if he was essentially supporting his mommy?

And why does Michelle think she can survive without getting a job, especially after the accountant told her she needs income?

-Mike


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I still like it. Is it GG? No. Is it a nice summer show with some witty ASP dialogue? Yes.

"With snark like that you will end up with your own sitcom on NBC" 

Not sure what the dance with Sasha was about at the end or if it was just a bookend.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Not sure what the dance with Sasha was about at the end or if it was just a bookend.


I came here to post that very question. That dance just kinda seemed plastered there for no reason except maybe they filmed a couple minutes too short (or couldn't find 2-3 minutes of advertisers).

Incidentally, that TMBG song has been in my head for the past day or two thanks to this show!

So are they BFF's now?

-Mike


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I wondered if that dance was supposed to be what Michelle taught the class, since she made them go to the barre. The 2 girls behind really didn't look like girls, but looked more like 30 year olds. It seemed jarring with such a young girl out front.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

So no comments about "what's your damage, heather?". Poor Boo. It's tough being invisible to the guy you like. I like Boo's mom. She may become my favorite character.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

just watched it. I was obsessed with Heathers as a kid. At one point I had the entire movie memorized. (I'm scared to watch now and see how much I remember.)

Sacha's headed down a bad road. It killed me that she started to open up to Michelle and Michelle cut her off.

The bit with the kids in her house was weird. As was her handing over the keys. I figured that for an "everyone leaves their doors unlocked" sort of town. Not that Michelle would be in that mindset, but I'm surprised Fannie even had a key to her place.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> So no comments about "what's your damage, heather?". Poor Boo. It's tough being invisible to the guy you like. I like Boo's mom. She may become my favorite character.


That's nobody's business but the turks.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Robin said:


> just watched it. I was obsessed with Heathers as a kid. At one point I had the entire movie memorized. (I'm scared to watch now and see how much I remember.)
> 
> Sacha's headed down a bad road. It killed me that she started to open up to Michelle and Michelle cut her off.
> 
> The bit with the kids in her house was weird. As was her handing over the keys. I figured that for an "everyone leaves their doors unlocked" sort of town. Not that Michelle would be in that mindset, but I'm surprised Fannie even had a key to her place.


To be fair, Michelle is so strung out. She just might not have noticed that Sacha was trying to open up. She was exhausted, stressed, and angry. Sacha DID steal her shirt, acted like a little sh*t, so it isn't surprising that Michelle didn't notice.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Oh I completely agree,I don't blame Michelle at all. It was just one of those "yell at the tv" moments: "wait! Michelle! Go back! You're making progress!"

I thought it was great to see Michelle every her authority,I was worried she was going to be a doormat to the girls.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> So no comments about "what's your damage, heather?". Poor Boo. It's tough being invisible to the guy you like. I like Boo's mom. She may become my favorite character.


She is funny reminds me a lot of Sookie on GG. I think my favorite is Truly, hard to believe that is the same actress that played Mindy Collete/Riggins on Friday Night Lights.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Truly is too quirky for her to be my favorite. Boo's mom, aside from the forgetfulness (and we've all kinda been there, just not to that extent) is the most realistic character, I think. Maybe that's why I like her.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I just watched all the episodes of this show over the last couple of days and really love it. I loved Gilmore Girls, too.

Funny thing is that the title of the last episode was "What's your Damage, Heather?" and that has been my signature here on TCF forever. It is from the movie "Heathers", of course, but I actually pulled it from Gilmore Girls. Lorelei grabs Rory and pulls her out of the diner all sudden-like and Rory says, "What's your damage, Heather?"


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Truly is too quirky for her to be my favorite. Boo's mom, aside from the forgetfulness (and we've all kinda been there, just not to that extent) is the most realistic character, I think. Maybe that's why I like her.


Just as an FYI, the actress who plays Truly is a successful stage actress/singer, also. Also, Ellen Greene plays one of Fanny's friends. Ellen played Audrey in Little Shop of Horrors--Broadway and the movie.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Tracy said:


> I just watched all the episodes of this show over the last couple of days and really love it. I loved Gilmore Girls, too.
> 
> Funny thing is that the title of the last episode was "What's your Damage, Heather?" and that has been my signature here on TCF forever. It is from the movie "Heathers", of course, but I actually pulled it from Gilmore Girls. Lorelei grabs Rory and pulls her out of the diner all sudden-like and Rory says, "What's your damage, Heather?"


Hah! How about that


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm guessing like the Sorkin video there are a lot of lines ASP uses also.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

You can't talk that much and that loudly during a play.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Tell that to some of the hard-of-hearing old ladies that come to see our shows.

I thought Michelle's crying scene in bed was poorly acted. Still love the show, though.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Crying scene was horrible. She cannot cry well. Next week's episode is the last for the summer. The show feels like it is missing so much in the way of story arc. Sasha's issues just aren't enough for a major story arc. I feel like we're only a 3rd the way through the season, as far as character development. The creator just put in too many characters, too quickly, just to jab them in there. So many GG alums. I'm waiting for Kirk to show up next.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jesda said:


> You can't talk that much and that loudly during a play.


You can if you are ASP.

I thought this was very uneven. Don't get the whole Sasha going bad thing yet.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Well, I made it about five episodes in (the one where no students are paying for classes) and decided I'm bailing on the show. I wanted to like it; I really did. But after a good pilot, every episode gets worse and worse to me. It seems ASP has decided that rapid-fire dialogue is enough, and she doesn't have to rely on things like people behaving even remotely emotionally believably in any way. The characters seem to shift their personalities based on the needs of the plot. I like Sutton Foster a hell of a lot, but it's not enough to get me past the other shortcomings of the show.


----------



## flikhem (Sep 6, 2007)

Agatha Mystery said:


> ...I'm waiting for Kirk to show up next.


You won't be waiting long.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I'm waiting for Kirk to show up next.


We'll find out Taylor is the mayor of Paradise.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Jesda said:


> We'll find out Taylor is the mayor of Paradise.


Nah. Taylor is going to be a homosexual florist or something. We already had the guy who played Mitchem Huntzberger play a stoner bar owner. The guy with the ballet costumes/dancewear is the guy who owned the pizza joint in Stars Hollow (when Rory was trying to get a giant pizza), the chick who played Gypsy has really big hair and maybe works with Truly? We have Loralai's ex (Digger Stiles) is the new love/sex partner of Michelle. We've got the guy who played Zach (Lane's husband) playing a one-eyed plumber (the actor, btw, is in True Blood, so he's got a day job). Never mind Michelle's mother-in-law = Loralai's mom.

I understand that Amy Sherman-Palladino is trying to help out her old pals, but this is starting to feel like welfare television. It's a show to give them all jobs. She needs to step up the writing. So far, I like the kids more than anyone else. I think that's because they don't feel like re-treads or caricatures, for the most part. The Sasha thing is predictable, but that isn't too surprising for a freshman show.

According to wikipedia, there are 2 more episodes for the season. I have a hard time believing that this show will get picked up again. It just doesn't have enough 'something' at this point.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

The big draw for me is "it's summer and there's nothing else on". No way this would survive during the year.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Nah. Taylor is going to be a homosexual florist or something. We already had the guy who played Mitchem Huntzberger play a stoner bar owner. The guy with the ballet costumes/dancewear is the guy who owned the pizza joint in Stars Hollow (when Rory was trying to get a giant pizza), the chick who played Gypsy has really big hair and maybe works with Truly? We have Loralai's ex (Digger Stiles) is the new love/sex partner of Michelle. We've got the guy who played Zach (Lane's husband) playing a one-eyed plumber (the actor, btw, is in True Blood, so he's got a day job). Never mind Michelle's mother-in-law = Loralai's mom.
> 
> I understand that Amy Sherman-Palladino is trying to help out her old pals, but this is starting to feel like welfare television. It's a show to give them all jobs. She needs to step up the writing. So far, I like the kids more than anyone else. I think that's because they don't feel like re-treads or caricatures, for the most part. The Sasha thing is predictable, but that isn't too surprising for a freshman show.
> 
> According to wikipedia, there are 2 more episodes for the season. I have a hard time believing that this show will get picked up again. It just doesn't have enough 'something' at this point.


Yeah the girl who plays Boo is a breakout, to me at least. She has good chops and good comedic timing. Doesn't just look like she is waiting to say her line like the girl who plays Sasha does.

As far as season 2 they get anywhere from 1.5mil to 2mil in viewers with repeats have good ratings as well. I think it will get picked up.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Boo reminds me of Drew Barrymore.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Robin said:


> Boo reminds me of Drew Barrymore.


Yes! That's who she reminds me of, only I couldn't place her. Thank you for identifying her.

Sasha, of course, is a dead lookalike for Alexis Bledel, only with the exact opposite characterization. She's Rory's evil doppleganger.

While the show hasn't enchanted me like Gilmore Girls did, it's entertaining enough that I will keep watching.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Bunheads has been picked up and will have more episodes this winter.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Glad to hear it's been renewed. While it's not nearly as good as Gilmore Girls, it's a welcome respite from all the police procedurals I seem to be addicted to. Sort of a palate cleanser, so to speak.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Just realized the woman playing Boo's mom is in True Blood as well.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

So yeah. Kirk is on the show. I'm a couple of episodes behind. I knew it would happen.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I loved the nod to Dead Poets Society at the end of the last episode, but wouldn't those girls be too young to know that movie?


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

Other than the one they probably all have cable.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I loved how Fanny was commenting on how she made most of her annual money from the Nutcracker.

Well, if she'd learn to CHARGE the girls for lessons throughout the year, that wouldn't be as much of an issue!

-Mike


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

nirisahn said:


> I loved the nod to Dead Poets Society at the end of the last episode, but wouldn't those girls be too young to know that movie?


So is it possible for me to watch the show, feel moved by the DPS, and say I really loved getting to see Alan Ruck again just before that... and still have any hope of retaining a man-card?

Hey wait, she said the guy had to leave anyway... she's leaving it ambiguous. Is the character the show is more or less centered around going to stay or go?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Being bored on Saturday lead me to browing my Amazon Prime account for TV shows to watch. Don't know why I ended up watching the pilot for Bunheads, but I enjoyed it (and was throughly shocked at the end of the pilot.) 

Ended up watching the whole first season in 2 days. Ended up enjoying it. This show is by no means a classic, but it was fun. I look forward to the 2nd season.

(FYI - If you want to watch, there is a marathon on ABC Family tomorrow.)


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I hated the last EP but am interested to see what happens.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

2nd half of first season starts next week!


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I think the major issue I have with the show at the end of season 1 is that I have little concern or empathy for the main character. Who cares about a Vegas showgirl who marries a rich stalker and gets "stuck" with his wealth and property after he suddenly dies?

With The Office coming to a close soon and House being canceled last year, I guess this is decent enough filler until I find something more interesting. Maybe I'll read more books.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> I hated the last EP but am interested to see what happens.


This show was ok, but I don't remember--did some big cliff hanger happen at the end of last season?


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> This show was ok, but I don't remember--did some big cliff hanger happen at the end of last season?





Spoiler



Michelle accidentally maced the entire cast during the big performance of The Nutcracker, causing the entire show to completely fall apart (except for "The Ringer" who took the opportunity to take over the lead). At the end Michelle was walking out of the hospital listening to the parents demanding that Michelle be kept away from their kids. Realizing they were in danger of losing Michelle, Sasha and then the other kids all stood on their chairs in an homage to Dead Poet's Society and called out "Captain, my captain".

Michelle then points out that at the end of the movie he still left his students and then she walked out the door.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot, I remember now. Shouldn't be too hard to get out of that.


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

stellie93 said:


> Thanks a lot, I remember now. Shouldn't be too hard to get out of that.





Spoiler



Sure, as long as the mace unexpectedly restores somebody's eyesight or she manages to cure cancer before making it out of the hospital. Then everybody should forgive her!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

For the record this was a mid season break they are continuing season 1. So I don't think we will need a new thread.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

As for empathy. I emphasize with the main character. She is trying to find her place without her husband (who I think she did really love) and is generous enough to let her Mother-in-law who just now is becoming more sympathetic, to run things. I suspect the future will see her taking more charge of the dance studio.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Thought the premiere of the second half of first season was really funny. Loved the "And then she maced us" autotune video:






Also the dance to "It's oh so quiet" was very well done.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was a little confused. In the beginning they showed Michelle and the girls doing a number (I'm not a big dance fan, but they are always good) --was that a recording that Fanny was watching? Then I thought the dance studio was all torn up, but then at the end there it was, and the class was back. 

The stuff about "the package" was funny, and I love Boo's mother. She actually looks like a real life mom--not a tv star. Did I know Boo had a Dad? 

I like the show, but seeing her husband again on the video, I still think it would have been a better show if he had lived.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Ilana is hoping that they actually did a full music video and will post it... 

I watched it with Ilana (only seen a couple of eps); yes, in the beginning, Fanny was watching a recording (you don't realize it until the camera pulls back to show the screen). The studio wasn't torn up... just being used as storage, since Fanny had closed it after the incident.
My guess is that, when Michelle comes back, Fanny decides that the studio should remain open with her there.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Yeah I was questioning Boo's dad as well and will have to go back to season 1 and see if I can see her mom talk about being married. 

I thought the ending was great with Michelle walking in and Sasha running to hug her. Then Michelle motioning the boy to leave.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> I was a little confused.


I was a little confused also but mostly because I swear I watched all the episodes but I don't recall the macing incident cliffhanger at all so ... I musta missed the mid-season finale I guess...

I enjoyed it.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

cheerdude said:


> Ilana is hoping that they actually did a full music video and will post it...


Aren't we all?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I liked the dance at the end.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Not a bad continuation for a series that started out weak.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just stumbled across this show today by complete accident and think it's great. It was just "on" (thank you TiVo) and suffice to say, it drew my attention away from my laptop. Great show. I didn't set an SP at the time, but now that I see how many people like it in this thread, I will.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Amy Sherman-Palladino has said in an interview that Sutton Foster is the greatest actress she's ever worked with and never wants to do another series without her.

REALLY, Amy? What was Lauren Graham? Chopped liver? 

At any rate, excellent start to the "second" season. Now that Sasha seems more vulnerable and less _Heathers_-ish, the four bunheads are marvelous.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Amy Sherman-Palladino has said in an interview that Sutton Foster is the greatest actress she's ever worked with and never wants to do another series without her.
> 
> REALLY, Amy? What was Lauren Graham? Chopped liver?
> 
> At any rate, excellent start to the "second" season. Now that Sasha seems more vulnerable and less _Heathers_-ish, the four bunheads are marvelous.


I think you are a little biased there Gray...


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Sorry, but I liked Lauren Graham better too. There's something about Sutton's voice and delivery that don't feel right. It feels like she's trying to imitate Lauren's fast delivery and comic timing and not quite hitting it.

Either that, or ASP likes people who have that style and speed of delivery and picked another actress that's similar to Lauren. I think I'd like Sutton better if she felt more unique.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

I have to admit Lauren Graham is far and away the more appealing of the two leads.

Lauren could take that faster than light patter and make it amusing and charming. Something about her delivery made it seems liike her voice had a smile.

Sutton has the delivery speed right, but I often just feel exhausted after listening to her. She has not got that vocal warmth, that "smile" in her voice, that Graham had.

Hell, Lauren Graham _still _has flashes of it. Her gig on _Parenthood _sometimes allows her to toss out a Lorelai-like zinger, and she still does it with that hint of amusement.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I don't think she is supposed to have vocal warmth. The character of Michelle is not supposed to be optimistic like Lorelai. Totally different character and I would only equate the town to be like GG not any of the characters. 

Now I like the character of Michelle and think Sutton is great with the pacing of the ASP dialogue. Still though I like the character or Lorelai more.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Michelle and Lorelei are quite different characters.

Lorelei had abandonment issues and reacted by becoming fiercely independent. But she had to take care of Rory, and Stars Hollow was a lot nicer to her than Vegas would've been. So she didn't run.

Michelle has serious self-esteem issues. If it weren't for Fanny's stated desire to honor her son's memory by "adopting" his wife, this series would be over.

I'm way more of a Michelle than a Lorelei, which is why I would be attracted to a Lorelei and not a Michelle.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I think my problem is that they are too similar. Maybe if Bunheads had come first I'd like Sutton more and would have seen Lauren as a Sutton wannabee. I would really like for the character of Michelle to be more different. They look too similar, they're delivery is too similar, and ASP even gave the two shows a similar flavor. Michelle should have been short and blond or something - anything to make her stand out as distinct. Or, maybe ASP should try harder to make the show stylistically more original. Having half the cast of GG show up in this show doesn't help.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I completely agree, nirisahn. It's like "bizarro Stars Hollow" [Seinfeld reference]


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

All of that is why it's on ABC Family and not ABC.


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

I really enjoyed this episode, but it felt much more like a season premiere than a mid-season. Months have passed, everybody has gone their separate ways, and even the Joffre storyline was completely resolved. Glad to have it back, but that was all a little jarring for me.

I'm glad to see there are still fans of Gilmore Girls around. I didn't watch the show when it was on, but my surprise interest in Bunheads has inspired me to go back and start watching GG. I'm only about a third of the way through the first season, but I do enjoy what I'm seeing. Or, perhaps I should say I'm really enjoying the Gilmore family. So far I'm having a very difficult time enjoying the secondary cast. I'm hoping I'll learn to love them.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Last nights episode was not that great and I am surprised I usually like it when Daniel Palladino writes the episode. 

The whole new girl with outfit changes was a little over the top. 

Nice to see Paris...I mean Liza Weil show up. Her character in the beginning was basically Paris.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Yet another GG alum. Last 2 episodes have had them. We had TJ as a bad magician and Paris as an evil sister. *sigh*

I really wish they'd mine different actors.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Fun fact from Sepinwall on this episode:



> (*) Carl's mom was played by Alex Borstein, whom some of you may recall was originally supposed to play Sookie on "Gilmore Girls" (and did in the unaired pilot), until she couldn't get out of her "Mad TV" contract. As a consolation prize, she appeared occasionally as the Independence Inn's surly harpist, and then later as Emily's stylist Miss Celine.
> 
> Read more at http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-wa...ne-actor-catching-katniss#7SVJ6bJ6mmmHPDUX.99


Also Borstein is also Lois on Family Guy with Daniel Palladino is a producer and writer.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Last couple have been ho-hum. Not sure I like Michelle's brother. 

The whole Sasha thing is very weird, who is bankrolling this apartment? Did her parents let her stay? How long until she just lives with Michelle?


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Last couple have been ho-hum. Not sure I like Michelle's brother.
> 
> The whole Sasha thing is very weird, who is bankrolling this apartment? Did her parents let her stay? How long until she just lives with Michelle?


Yeah, the brother isn't as fun as I think they had hoped he would be. He's apparently Sutton Foster's real life brother, so I assume they felt this stunt casting would work better than it is.

I think Sasha made a comment last night while speaking to the utility company that she had her mother's credit card ("They take it at the mall"). I think we're supposed to assume that her family is so well off that the extreme expenses will go largely unnoticed.

As for the show itself, I still really enjoy it. It's funny and definitely doesn't take itself too seriously. But I'm concerned that the ratings aren't as good as ABC Family is hoping for. However, I'm not really sure what constitutes a hit on that network....


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Jagman_sl said:


> Yeah, the brother isn't as fun as I think they had hoped he would be. He's apparently Sutton Foster's real life brother, so I assume they felt this stunt casting would work better than it is.
> 
> I think Sasha made a comment last night while speaking to the utility company that she had her mother's credit card ("They take it at the mall"). I think we're supposed to assume that her family is so well off that the extreme expenses will go largely unnoticed.
> 
> As for the show itself, I still really enjoy it. It's funny and definitely doesn't take itself too seriously. But I'm concerned that the ratings aren't as good as ABC Family is hoping for. However, I'm not really sure what constitutes a hit on that network....


Yeah I was interested in if her mom knew she was using her card for an apartment and utilities.

They are not focusing on the girls enough especially Boo and her home life. Her family is a lot of fun and would love to meet the dad.

Unfortunately Liza Weil is just playing Paris as if Paris moved across the country and was a spinster with money.


----------



## Jagman_sl (Mar 14, 2001)

mwhip said:


> Unfortunately Liza Weil is just playing Paris as if Paris moved across the country and was a spinster with money.


Not gonna lie, she still cracks me up!


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

"Life without Bunheads is no life at all." - Jon Stewart

Funny, the only thing I know Liza Weil from is that she was on The West Wing for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They need to be careful that Liza Weill doesn't take over the show.

Just what kind of small town is Paradise where you can find gorgeous old apartments like that one? And immediately available for rent? Never mind. This is television, where the middle class can afford gorgeous apartments in Greenwich Village and every homeowner in Los Angeles has a house in all-glass walls with a view and an infinity pool (as long as they're not a suspect or a witness, in which case they live in crackhouses).


----------



## panictivo (Mar 3, 2001)

I am trying to like this show because I was a GG fan, especially the pre-college seasons. But I don't think I can take any more of the GG Paris character in Bunheads. 

GG Paris was OK in small does because she had some vulnerabilities. The Bunheads incarnation of Paris is just arrogant and annoying.

I wish they could bring back Krysten Rittter from GG. She brings quirky charm to every role. She should have some free time on her hands now that her B in Apt 23 series was cancelled.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I've only watched a smattering of GG (it's on my "when I have time and it's available streaming" list) so I don't know who you're talking about.

Ritter's amusing, but from Veronica Mars, Breaking Bad, and Apt. 23 she seems to just have the one character. Not identical, but she always has the same "look" and a lot of the same quirks.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

That was season 1 finale and we will see if it is renewed. I hope so it is quirky and nice to have ASP writing on TV. 

Loved the line "You two are the horn dogs we have spinster/buddy sitcom written all over us!" 

So it turns out Ginny is the weak one, kind of would have guessed it but it was a nice scene with her and Michelle at the end. Loved seeing Boo stand up to Sasha, nice to know Boo knows what she wants and is getting the confidence to stand by her convictions.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought this was an awesome episode. Sad to hear that it's the finale. 

Do they really have auditions that bring out that many people when they have no intention of hiring anyone at all?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I like this show and want to "really" like it. But, like Michelle, it is so all over the place.

There seems to be so many story lines that just come and go with no real resolution. Like the condom last week. Big story, never resolved. (I guess it could have been Jenny's but she wasn't even dating the guy in last week's episode. Why would she have a condom?)

The characters are likable, but just a little too shallow. 

I will keep watching, but I would like to see more meat.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

TriBruin said:


> I like this show and want to "really" like it. But, like Michelle, it is so all over the place.
> 
> There seems to be so many story lines that just come and go with no real resolution. Like the condom last week. Big story, never resolved. (I guess it could have been Jenny's but she wasn't even dating the guy in last week's episode. Why would she have a condom?)
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is rather scattershot.

An ensemble cast like this could work, but not with _SO _much going on. It ends up being a jumble. I think Gilmore Girls worked for me because we met different characters at different times, and then only after we grew to understand and like the main leads, did we get into a little backstory of some of the others.

Here, it's like everything all at once. Way too much.

I still like the show, it's sweet and interesting. But I am nowhere near as caught up in it as I was in the lives of the Stars Hollow group.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

TriBruin said:


> I like this show and want to "really" like it. But, like Michelle, it is so all over the place.
> 
> There seems to be so many story lines that just come and go with no real resolution. Like the condom last week. Big story, never resolved. (I guess it could have been Jenny's but she wasn't even dating the guy in last week's episode. Why would she have a condom?)
> 
> ...


Nothing says that Jenny didn't have sex with him prior to that. Her sniffing his jacket might just have been more of her trying to hang on to him, in the early stages. The kids seem to be able to come and go in the studio whenever they want, so I can see her having sex in the girl's dressing room (as that is where she is comfortable).

Everything doesn't need to be neat and tidy, as life isn't always neat and tidy.

As far as the other characters, I like that they've gotten Millie to bend a little. She was always too far over the top.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The Sepinwall post about the finale covers a lot of your issues with them not continuing storylines or following them but he reasons why that works. It is a good read.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

mwhip said:


> The Sepinwall post about the finale covers a lot of your issues with them not continuing storylines or following them but he reasons why that works. It is a good read.


sepinwall post?


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> sepinwall post?


http://www.hitfix.com/whats-alan-watching/season-finale-review-bunheads-next-our-bodies-ourselves


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

and...

cancelled.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2013/07/22/bunheads-canceled-by-abc-family-after-one-season/193330/


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Disappointing, but not a surprise.


----------

